# The smallest production car in the USA?



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

The SMART discussion made me curious, what's the smallest production car sold in the USA at the moment? Is it the MINI?


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

small in what dimension?

weight? length? height? width?


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

length x width


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

Without googling I would guess the Honda Fit or Suzuki Aero...?


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

I did some non-exhaustive googling - the MINI is holding its own at 143.1" x 66.5". The next smallest car I found was the Toyota Yaris at 150" by 66.7".

edit: Of course, there's always the Sparrow :eeps:


----------



## ger3sf (Feb 3, 2004)

Or this can be the smallest "car"....
http://www.gocarsf.com/

I see them tooling around near major tourist spots. Reminds me of an Autopia car at Disneyland.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Cliff3 said:


> edit: Of course, there's always the Sparrow :eeps:


Legally the Sparrow is considered a Motorcycle. Besides Corbin went bankrupt a few years back.

Compared to a Mini, my 2006 Mazda MX-5 Miata is a huge 157.7"x67.7"

But my Miata's WB is 91.7" that's shorter than the Mini's 97",.
It is also about 200lbs lighter than a Mini Cooper S.


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

Cliff3 said:


> I did some non-exhaustive googling - the MINI is holding its own at 143.1" x 66.5". The next smallest car I found was the Toyota Yaris at 150" by 66.7".


The old Geo Metros were 164x62. I don't think anything in the U.S. right now is anywhere near as short as a MINI. A few might be narrower, but not by much because we Americans wouldn't fit. Of course, the old Mini's were only 120"x55". so the new MINI is a giant.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Andrew*Debbie said:


> But my Miata's WB is 91.7" that's shorter than the Mini's 97",.
> It is also about 200lbs lighter than a Mini Cooper S.


my WB is 90.5

it is also about 500lbs lighter than an mx-5

:neener:


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

atyclb said:


> my WB is 90.5
> 
> it is also about 500lbs lighter than an mx-5
> 
> :neener:


Ok I'll bite. Is it a current production car legally sold in the US?

BTW we can get grey market Smart ForTwos now. Just expensive.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Andrew*Debbie said:


> Ok I'll bite. Is it a current production car legally sold in the US?


sure










.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

I forgot about Lotus. Is I chased an Elise the other day but wasn't able to catch it. I wanted to see the two cars side by side.

You should set up your garage.

------------------

The Mini is the only sub sub compact that sells well here. Even so, there are far more of the larger cars like the Focus. Even though sales are way down, the are more SUVs and trucks sold than compact cars.

Mini: July 06 3,528 July 05 3,662

MX-5: July 06 1,565

Mazda 3: July 06 9,096 Severe supply shortage. In our area dealers ran out of cars
Ford Focus July 06 14,712 July 05 24,311

Ford Escape July 06 12,170 July 05 18,245 
Explorer July 06 15,851 July 05 32,088 
F-Series July 06 68,982 July 05 126,905

Despite rising fuel prices, the XC-90 is the best selling Volvo.

References:

http://media.ford.com/article_display.cfm?article_id=23895


----------

